# Pedicure / Manicure in Dubai



## DGS (Aug 27, 2009)

OK I have a question for all you ladies and probably some of the gents too......

I'll be relocating to Dubai with family in the new year, and my wife rather than look for a job and rejoin the rat-race, is thinking of opening up a pedicure / manicure business in Dubai fulltime. She already has joint ownership of a similar business here in Singapore (although only a sideline) which has been very successful and would look to replicate that in Dubai.

So my question is 
1. Is there a market for this in Dubai 
2. Whats the level of competition and quality of services like

Appreciate your insights guys.

Thx.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes there is definitely a market, but there is a LOT of competition too... nail salons come in all types, sizes and cater to every possible market and nationality (seriously)... there are small nail salons, nail franchises, beauty parlors and spas offering a full range of manicures and pedicures, and even a company that will send someone to your house to do your nails. The quality varies from place to place but in my opinion is very good in general. I go to a place owned by a Russian, and most of the staff are from Philippines, and they are really good. Very well trained, very thorough and super nice people as well. Prices vary from place to place, I pay 230 dhs for nail rebalance, and 80 dhs for a pedicure. I could pay less than that but can't be bothered to go to another place as I know the girls here and I like them and they know me and know what I want. Best if your wife comes here and checks out the market first. She will also need a local to sponsor her business.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

DGS said:


> OK I have a question for all you ladies and probably some of the gents too......
> 
> I'll be relocating to Dubai with family in the new year, and my wife rather than look for a job and rejoin the rat-race, is thinking of opening up a pedicure / manicure business in Dubai fulltime. She already has joint ownership of a similar business here in Singapore (although only a sideline) which has been very successful and would look to replicate that in Dubai.
> 
> ...


Hi
there is a large market and in fact this is reflected by the fact that you can get your manicure/ pedicure every 2 meters especially in certain areas of town.
The services I have tried so far are good. I suggest you move here first and then see for yourselves.


----------



## DGS (Aug 27, 2009)

Dizzyizzy and Yoga Girl, thks for the feedback. As you say probably take a look then see how


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Dear , 

Your query requires detailed reply , but iam just summarizing some basic points:

1) dubai as one of the emerging market has quality products and services including parlors..

2) It depends where you set-up the business in an area like JBR / or marina the per client revenue will be more but initial capital cost is also very high like rentals etc...

The opportunity cost analysis is very vital there...

3) In a market ( related to parlour) you can set-up with less capital but again competition will be high , the major constraint will be price .

4) Local laws , law requires involvement of local sponsor who on paper will own the company and you are working a manager ( unless you open LLC)
If you hire well renowned sponsor ( means from VIP) the cost will be more but he then have no interest in your business and never interfere in any matter the sponsorship fee will be set and then you just need to pay annually in his bank account... but if you go for ordinary local the fee will be very nominal but he may interfere in your business and for every time when you requires his signature may demand extra fee..


5) You need to hire atleast one person who knows arabic..


This is my analysis...

Glad to help you in any matter ...

Best of Luck!








DGS said:


> OK I have a question for all you ladies and probably some of the gents too......
> 
> I'll be relocating to Dubai with family in the new year, and my wife rather than look for a job and rejoin the rat-race, is thinking of opening up a pedicure / manicure business in Dubai fulltime. She already has joint ownership of a similar business here in Singapore (although only a sideline) which has been very successful and would look to replicate that in Dubai.
> 
> ...


----------

